# Bit Boxes



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

How would we manage without them? Do others have bit drawers/boxes and screw/nail jars etc? I often buy packs of "stuff", use one or two then dump the rest in the "bit" box/drawer/jar. I must be known for it as lots of folks come to me with the inevitable "I don't suppose you'd have one of these would you?", :umnik2: which then leads to the hours of fun and games searching until the "bit" comes to light :cheers: or an alternative is found. Must have something to do with the hunter/gatherer thing!

Mike


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

My 2 spare bedrooms are like that - full of bits of DIY hardware, clocks, watches, RC planes and cars, tools, diecast cars, military plastic models, slot cars, and empty boxes (in the loft) for anything that I've bought since I moved into this house.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I try and keep all my bits and pieces in some plastic drawers and cases, but they invariably get mixed up when I either drop them or volley them in a temper.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've always collected good containers like vitamin bottles, etc. that can hold small parts and doodads. Very important when collecting odd parts for prop replicas. Recently, I learned that cosmetics stores (like, here, Crabtree & Evelyn) have small flat vials that they give samples of lotion and what not in ... they're terrific for super small screws and such. And if you ask nicely while, say, buying some shaving cream, a nice clerk will give you a handful.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I have to agree, i have quality street tins full of bits and bobs.

I have one full of cases and one of straps i was going to say one of old movements but thats a shoe box.

I should take more care in listing spares but i never find time. I sometimes get so annoyed [putting it lightly] i give up looking and buy it only to find the item in an unmarked baggie on the bench.

When i work on a watch i use 1" x 2" zip lock baggies for the components.

Then I put them all into a clip seal plastic tub.

I also keep an sd card in there with all the photos and anything else i can find online . i buy them when i see them at boot fairs. You can get a 256 mb for a pound or so, for me it works because i can plug it straight into my laptop.

But frustration of the above is so insignificant in relation to my sons borrowing my screw drivers to fix their sun glasses, reset their ipod?, poke out the dried up end of a tube of super glue or even "To make a hole through a bit of plastic and metal for a self tapper".

Once I said "I think you'll need a drill ?"

He replied " I'll just use this and hit it with a hammer" holding my favourite screwdriver [that i'd just sharpend]

The annoyance is not the use it's the disapointment their not interested enough in knowing what they should be used for.

Sorry to hijack your thread but i needed to get that off my chest

Regards steve


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've worn earplugs to sleep since my student days, so have dozens of the little plastic cases that they come in.

They are just the right shape and size to hold a complete watch movement, but I use them for watch bits and all sorts.

I've also been 'promised' a herb-jar carousel thingy as the missus doesn't like it.

That will be great for watch bits or nails/screws, but I can't bring myself to throw away the useable herbs in it.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Try here lads excellent site:-

http://www.shcweb.co.uk/eshop/


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Here in the Colonies, we have taco & burrito places with pots of salsa at a minibar, with a variety of 4-6 salsas and pico de gallo, to add to your meal (and use the complimentary tortilla chips). They have little plastic salsa containers with lids that you can grab a handful of. I just noticed that UK commerce site sold them; haha, I'll just get some free on my next trip to Moe's!


----------

